# Newly decorated hive body.



## MichaelShantz (May 9, 2010)

If that doesn't knock the mites off their backs, I don't know what will. :lpf: Very nice.


----------



## merdoc (May 4, 2010)

looks great got alot of painting ahead of you when you reach 100 hives.i worked for cbc finlay ohio for a year before they closed up there bakery here in valdosta ga.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## Don'tWorryBeeHappy (May 13, 2011)

We just finished painting bodies for our next spring colony. Let see if I can post images...


----------



## crazy8days (Jan 28, 2012)

FindlayBee said:


> Just thought I would share a photo of a hive body we decorated today. This is just one side. The other sides have other things drawn on them. Once those are done, I will post another photo.


 Nice job! Was wondering if you know Pastor Dan and Marlyn Young?


----------

